# Kiedy profil 2008.0?

## Maf

Ktoś musiał rozpocząć masowe jęczenie   :Laughing: 

----------

## mbar

a wiesz co to jest profil w Gentoo w ogóle?

----------

## manwe_

No i kolejny głupi wątek o profilach ... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-623699-highlight-2007.html .

----------

## Maf

Ludzie wyluzujcie, to był dowcip  :Wink: 

----------

## Rysh

Sie zdenerwowali ludzie  :Razz: 

Przecież to nic złego zapytać na kiedy planują wydać 2008  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polish to Polish OTW.

--

macie szczescie, ze jestem dzis potwornie zmeczony i po prostu nie chce mi sie wysilać na kazania...

----------

## SlashBeast

Jakto kiedy? W dniu premiery Duke Nuke Forever, będzie domyslnie w stage3 pełna wersja.

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jakto kiedy? W dniu premiery Duke Nuke Forever, będzie domyslnie w stage3 pełna wersja.

 

Duke Nuke forever oczywiscie?  :Smile: 

----------

## manwe_

Fornever  :Wink: 

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Jakto kiedy? W dniu premiery Duke Nuke Forever, będzie domyslnie w stage3 pełna wersja. 
> 
> Duke Nuke forever oczywiscie? 

 

No rzecz jasna. Legenda głosi, że wyjdzie tydzień po premierze stabilnego Windowsa. Ale kto by wierzył w to.  :Razz: 

----------

## m010ch

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Legenda głosi, że wyjdzie tydzień po premierze stabilnego Windowsa. Ale kto by wierzył w to. 

 

Kolega chyba nie na bieżąco :>

http://forums.3drealms.com/vb/showthread.php?t=29639 (polecam komentarze;)

http://www.3drealms.com/

Pierwszy od kilku lat teaser/trailer może (optymistom) wskazywać na to, że premiera gry tuż tuż  :Cool: 

No to teraz czekamy na premierę Vienny/Windows 7 i masowe migracje z Linuksa na najstabilniejszy z Windowsów  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Lata przed vistą po p2p były trailery visty czyli iso z Windows Longhorn Beta #xxxx i nie tak prędko to wydali.  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Lata przed vistą po p2p były trailery visty czyli iso z Windows Longhorn Beta #xxxx i nie tak prędko to wydali. 

 

do tego czasu to linux pewnie bedzie soft windowsa uruchamial.... A jak nie linux to przynajmniej OSX  :Razz: 

Leopard czytalem juz ma jakies zalazki ladowania DLLi  :Razz: 

----------

## lazy_bum

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Lata przed vistą po p2p były trailery visty czyli iso z Windows Longhorn Beta #xxxx i nie tak prędko to wydali. :) 
> 
> do tego czasu to linux pewnie bedzie soft windowsa uruchamial.... A jak nie linux to przynajmniej OSX :P
> 
> Leopard czytalem juz ma jakies zalazki ladowania DLLi :P

 

BSODy też już mają. (-;

----------

## Zwierzak

Coś mi się wydaje, że na Duke Nukem Forever też poczekamy  :Wink: 

A tak dla przypomnienia trailer z 1998 roku (kiedyś to była interaktywna, realistyczna gra  :Wink:  )

----------

## muzg

 *Belliash wrote:*   

>  *SlashBeast wrote:*   Lata przed vistą po p2p były trailery visty czyli iso z Windows Longhorn Beta #xxxx i nie tak prędko to wydali.  
> 
> do tego czasu to linux pewnie bedzie soft windowsa uruchamial.... 

 

5 razy wolniej

----------

## SlashBeast

Fanboy?

----------

## Bialy

 *muzg wrote:*   

>  *Belliash wrote:*    *SlashBeast wrote:*   Lata przed vistą po p2p były trailery visty czyli iso z Windows Longhorn Beta #xxxx i nie tak prędko to wydali.  
> 
> do tego czasu to linux pewnie bedzie soft windowsa uruchamial....  
> 
> 5 razy wolniej

 

Niektore gry pod Linuszkiem szybciej dzialaja niz pod M$

----------

## Maf

Natomiast StarCraft na nowych kompach działa u niektórych osób jak na 486  :Wink: 

----------

## Rysh

Przy okazji zapytam  :Razz: 

Wiecie może kiedy będzie KDE 4 w portage dostępne? 

Jakieś przybliżone daty może?

----------

## wodzik

layman -a kde odmaskowac co trzeba i emerge kde

----------

## kurak

 *Quote:*   

> Ukończono pracę nad wersją 4.0 środowiska graficznego KDE. Pliki najnowszej wersji już są w repozytorium. KDE jest gotowe do umieszczenia w pakietach dla poszczególnych dystrybucji.
> 
> Oficjalna premiera odbędzie się jeszcze w tym miesiącu a impreza będzie mieć miejsce w głównej siedzibie Google w Mountain View w dniach 17-19 stycznia. Choć KDE 4.0 jest oficjalną edycją dla szerokiego grona użytkowników to nie jest jeszcze gotowa do wdrożenia produkcyjnego pod wieloma względami a prace nad niektórymi funkcjami, jak np. Plasma nadal trwają. Z drugiej jednak strony widać bardzo duży postęp w stosunku do poprzednich wersji.
> 
> Wiele ulepszeń wprowadzono także w KDE dla Windows.

 

Źródło: http://dobreprogramy.pl/

----------

## one_and_only

```
layman -a kde odmaskować co trzeba i emerge kde
```

no dobra, ja dałem emerge kdebase-meta, ale jakoś nie bardzo chce działać... Potem zgodnie z README, ale jakoś nie chciało działać... Wydawało mi się, że brakuje jeszcze kdebase-startkde - dorzuciłem go więc. Widzę przy starcie wesołą gromadkę (developerów?) ale dalej nic... Czarny ekran.

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie podobnie. Wrocilem do fluxboxa.

----------

## n0rbi666

one_and_only - przy wersji rc2 (czy beta2, w każdym razie 3.97) - miałem tylko biały ekran po starcie. Przy wersji SVN już wszystko hulało  :Smile:  Ładnie, ale niestety - niezbyt stabilnie ...

----------

## Belliash

 *n0rbi666 wrote:*   

> one_and_only - przy wersji rc2 (czy beta2, w każdym razie 3.97) - miałem tylko biały ekran po starcie. Przy wersji SVN już wszystko hulało  Ładnie, ale niestety - niezbyt stabilnie ...

 

z uzywalnoscia tez nie lepiej  :Razz: 

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Belliash wrote:*   

> z uzywalnoscia tez nie lepiej 

  A tam, kilka razy jak znikną dekoracje okienek (razem z przyciskami zamknij minimalizuj) to trudno  :Wink:  ew jak ikonka kadu pojawi się w innym rogu niż powinna  :Smile:  A testowałem snapshota z 2 stycznia, niewiele czasu mieli na poprawki ...

----------

## one_and_only

Na prawdę nie rozumiem jak to możliwe, ale dziś startx i się włączyło  :Very Happy:  Na kolana mnie nie rzuca, ale może trzeba sobie odpowiednio skonfigurować.

----------

## Odinist

Strasznie wolno to KDE4. IMO działa o wiele gorzej niż Vista z włączonym Aero (Athlon-XP @ 2300 MHz, 1 GB RAM).

----------

## manwe_

To Vista w ogóle działa na kompie z 1GB ramu? Pewnie pozwala tylko na odpalenie pasjansa   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Yatmai

Dokładnie, sam saper na viście zajmuje 60MB ramu  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Odinist

W MM były laptopy z 512 MB RAM z Vistą   :Confused:   :Cool: 

----------

## stach

My to gagu gadu, a profilu nie ma  :Razz: 

----------

## Rysh

My tu gadu gadu, a ani profilu ani kde 4 nie ma w portage  :Wink: 

Ja póki KDE 4 nie ma w portage to go nie przetestuje. 

Chociaż coraz bardziej mnie kusi wziąść ebuildy z laymana.

----------

## matiit

Rysh... mnie też  :Smile: 

ale dziś 11 to może za 2-3 dni będzie... może jako zamaskowany

----------

## Rysh

Coraz bliżej sesja, więc moge poczekać jeszcze tydzień, a nawet dwa  :Smile: 

Ale chciałbym w końcu zobaczyć co developerzy KDE tam wymodzili  :Smile: 

----------

## pancurski

Dla potrzebujących 2008.0, na stronie głównej gentoo pojawiła się wiadomość wraz planowanymi terminami wyjścia.....17 marca.

Co do kde 4, to na wiadomości o planowanym odmaskowaniu pewnie można znaleźć na forum dziale Desktop Environments.

----------

